# Errors on 'devmatch' after migrating from 12.0 CURRENT to 11.2 RELEASE



## Anti_Evil (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello!
I've migrated from 12.0 CURRENT to 11.2 RELEASE, everything seems fine except i can see errors about 'starting devd' when system booting up.


> devmatch does not exist in /etc/rc.d or the local startup directories.


I see about twenty of them in system startup.

Actually 'devmatch' resides with other programs in /sbin , but when i tried to run it manually, i received this error:


> /sbin/devmatch: Undefined symbol "fstat@FBSD_1.5"



Could somebody help me about this. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2018)

Downgrading is typically a bad idea. But my first guess would be that you forgot to run mergemaster(8) or didn't run it properly.


----------



## Anti_Evil (Jul 9, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Downgrading is typically a bad idea. But my first guess would be that you forgot to run mergemaster(8) or didn't run it properly.


Hello Sir!
I’ve executed ‘mergemaster -Ui’ right after ‘make installworld’ finished.
Don’t know what i did wrong there


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 9, 2018)

Considering that I don't have /sbin/devmatch on 11.2 I can only conclude that this is a binary which is specific for 12-CURRENT. Did you also run `# make delete-old` during the migration? Even if you did it still makes some sense I think; you can't really (safely) delete that which you're not aware of.

Anyway, I'd go hunt down devmatch in your /etc structure and remove any entries if applicable.

(edit)

About devd. It uses /etc/devd.conf as well as files in /etc/devd, so you might want to check up with those as well. Worse case scenario would be replacing the whole lot. /usr/src/etc contains the originals so you could try and replace the config files which you have right now with the default originals.


----------



## Anti_Evil (Jul 9, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Considering that I don't have /sbin/devmatch on 11.2 I can only conclude that this is a binary which is specific for 12-CURRENT. Did you also run `# make delete-old` during the migration? Even if you did it still makes some sense I think; you can't really (safely) delete that which you're not aware of.
> 
> Anyway, I'd go hunt down devmatch in your /etc structure and remove any entries if applicable.
> 
> ...



Hello there and thanks for the reply, 
I'll try this out and feedback tonight


----------

